# Tagged Redfish Fishing Report/Rod and Reel Review 10-21-10



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

Cool. Thx for sharing


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

Any pics of the rod and reel?


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

> Any pics of the rod and reel?


Picture quality is not that of the Nikon 3000 but.....you can see the rod and reel.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Nice report and review. I've been eying those rods and just might ask Santa for one.


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

sweet set up! I have seen the rods, but the color/pattern is just to much for me! I got rid of my Carrot Stick because I couldnt take the color!


----------



## blackcircle (Sep 19, 2010)

Nice pictures! good work on the fish.. sounds like a nice rod. They dont have those at basspro I guess. I was looking for something in that medium action 7+ category last month, went with a fin-nor ahab rod that was on sale.. I like it. good work again!


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Sweet fish for sure! 

For $100 this rod is a steal. It's got the tip of a Greenwater, and the but of a St. Croix Priemer. Cast good too. My only complaint was the but section was a tad long for me.

Here is a link to Blair talking about the rods.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sU9gDOl2q5k


----------



## Rich.FlyFishJaX (Sep 5, 2009)

Jon, great report and NICE Redfish. I like the idea of that tagging program and would like to find out more about it and get involved. Any info would be appreciated. Love the rod too! I like color!  The Mogan Mans video says it all! I'll have to try one out. Thanks and take care..


----------

